# [Buying Advice] TV and compatible Audio System



## aaruni (Jan 2, 2016)

I need to purchase a new Full HD TV. From the questionnaire, to the best of my knowledge : 

1. Budget?
    Straight from father : "As reasonable as possible"

2. Display type and size?
    Type:    LCD/LED. Not sure which type is good.
    Size:    30-40 inch

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
    Common TV for the family. Wall mountable.

4. Ports Required?
    HDMI is a must. Also need the regular 3 color input ports for the Airtel DTH box.

5. Preferred choice of brand?
    No brand preference.

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
    None, as of now.

7. Any other info that you want to share.
    The current TV is suffering heavily from dead pixels (5-6 year old Sony Bravia LCD). Any TV which has some guard/guarantee against this, or something?

Also please suggest a set of wireless speakers, preferably from Bose, which will also be compatible with the TV.


----------

